# What does the brake rotor have to do with the engine?



## Pharrari (Feb 7, 2005)

I was looking for brake rotors and on this website it says it only fits on the 2.5L engine. Shouldnt brake rotors fit on any car reguardless of the engine size? I'm sure it has something to do with the wheel diameter but why the engine? Oh the website is here


----------



## nismo1.6 (Feb 9, 2005)

the 2.5 car has larger rotors and calipers. as for the differance in the 2.0L and the 1.8L idk if they are the same or not. so instead of making you remember the size they just group it with the "model" or engine size........much easyer. 

would you rather remember you have a 10 inch rotor at 1 inch thick and a 4x114 bolt pattern, or that you have a 1.8L GXE sentra....?


----------



## Pharrari (Feb 7, 2005)

A guy at nissan told me that anything that was on the suped up sentra spec-v model could be done to any other sentra whether it be the SER or the 1.8S exceptions for the engine because obviously its bigger. So I guess I can't get any bigger rotors put on to my 1.8S since the others are bigger? What would happen if I got low profile tires which require bigger rims? Wouldn't I then have to change the brake rotor to a bigger one?


----------



## nismo1.6 (Feb 9, 2005)

yes you can do that.....anything on any b15 model ever made will fit on any b15 model ever made, but you need ALL the parts to make it work; rotors, caliper proper, caliper TQ member. hell you could even get the spec-v brembo kit but you would need larger *WHEELS* to fit them under.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Pharrari...........what in God's name do you need larger brakes for?

Before I move this to the proper section (Pharrari, next time put it in the proper section.)

1) Spec V 11.2" rotors and Spec V calipers will fit on the QG if bolted on. That's all that is needed. HOWEVER, you must have wheels 15" or larger to fit them.

2) The need for the larger brakes, for you, or even a fully bolted QG, is non-existent. What do you need them for? The calipers look exactly the same, only difference is the rotor is 1" larger.

3) If your car is less than a year old, there is entirely no need to put new rotors on it. Especially if the car is unmodded. It would be a waste of money, literally.


----------



## Apexfreak (Apr 5, 2005)

Pharrari said:


> I was looking for brake rotors and on this website it says it only fits on the 2.5L engine. Shouldnt brake rotors fit on any car reguardless of the engine size? I'm sure it has something to do with the wheel diameter but why the engine? Oh the website is here


The big difference is the calipers, the larger rotor will not fit inside a caliper designed for the smaller rotor, obvious huh? All you need to do the swap however is the caliper bracket (the part that mounts the caliper to the hub) and the larger rotor. All calipers on XE's, SE's, SE-R's (with exception of the Brembo equiped Sentras) and even Altimas are exactly the same. Which is good since all pads interchange as well. We swapped them on our Sentra XE's since they see alot of track use and it was a cost effective way to reduce fade and not buy a pile of new rims. We also have a set of the Brembos on the shelf waiting to go on a car. But we have to buy several sets of 17" rims that will clear the calipers so it's a bit of a low priority right now.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

I would call before purchasing as the 2.5 has 2 different sixe front and rear rotors. The Brembo option specs have larger front and rear rotors. Also, Powerslot is good but there are names just as if not better.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Apex, while the calipers are the same, the calipers for the larger brakes like the 11.2" rotors bolt on to the stock hub for the 10.2" equipped vehicles...the only difference is the spacing on the caliper. Other than that, the single piston design is identical.

why do I say this? I bolted Spec V calipers onto my stock knuckle for the Spec rotors.


----------



## Apexfreak (Apr 5, 2005)

chimmike said:


> Apex, while the calipers are the same, the calipers for the larger brakes like the 11.2" rotors bolt on to the stock hub for the 10.2" equipped vehicles...the only difference is the spacing on the caliper. Other than that, the single piston design is identical.
> 
> why do I say this? I bolted Spec V calipers onto my stock knuckle for the Spec rotors.


Yup, thats right. But if you need to buy a new part, you don't need the whole caliper assembly, only the bracket/hanger. The caliper bolts into it with two 14mm bolts and it in turn bolts to the hub with two 17mm bolts and bolts right up to the knuckle


----------



## Apexfreak (Apr 5, 2005)

I have also seen (on a project car...it's B15 getting a Bluebird SSS SR20DET) a set of 300Z front brake rotors and calipers mounted on a Sentra


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

well sure, you can mount anything on anything with enough machine work. but there's no need unless the stock brakes aren't up to the task.. And so far I haven't seen a problem with the B series running out of brakes-- as long as you have quality rotors and good pads on it.


----------

